# Screen Stays On After Rebooting On Cm7... Why?



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I have cm7 installed. Every time I reboot the phone, after displaying the cm7 animation for a while, the screen goes black but it's still on. The buttons on the bottom are still lit and you can see that the screen is also lit. When I press the power button, the screen turns of, so every time I reboot my thunderbolt I have to press power twice to turn on the screen. 
Not a big deal but just wondering what is going on and if someone else is having the same issue... Any idea on how to fix it?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I have this issue, but only when I have the phone plugged in when it boots. I assume it has something to do with that I have my phone set to keep the screen awake while charging, but I could be wrong. Never been a problem for me as it doesn't happen when I'm rebooting and it isn't plugged in.

Perhaps it is a separate issue though? You didn't specify if you have it plugged in when it happens or not.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I think it always happened while it was charging. I will try again without plugging it in. 
Thanks for the tip!



HalosGhost said:


> I have this issue, but only when I have the phone plugged in when it boots. I assume it has something to do with that I have my phone set to keep the screen awake while charging, but I could be wrong. Never been a problem for me as it doesn't happen when I'm rebooting and it isn't plugged in.
> 
> Perhaps it is a separate issue though? You didn't specify if you have it plugged in when it happens or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, that was it! Unplugged it and also tried plugged but with the always on while charging option disabled and both times the screen turned off properly! 
Again, thanks!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Koramchad said:


> Yeah, that was it! Unplugged it and also tried plugged but with the always on while charging option disabled and both times the screen turned off properly!
> Again, thanks!


Glad I could help









All the best,

-HG


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

Might as well put my 2 cents in. . . . I have learned to install a new CM7 build while unplugged because it tends to stay stuck on the CM7 logo and then reboots and then right back to CM7 logo. I also had it to where I would prompt a new rom install and then it stalls at the HTC screen. So right after i put the rom on the SD card, I have to manually unplug the USB from the phone and then prompt for the install to occur.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> I have this issue, but only when I have the phone plugged in when it boots. I assume it has something to do with that I have my phone set to keep the screen awake while charging


This is exactly it. Requires phone to be charging while you're rebooting AND the "stay on while charging" option to be set. It's been like this ever since the beginning of CM7 for the TBolt.


----------

